# Finding a new sound.



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

While normally a devotee of Sierra and Phoenix, I'm finding myself in need of something a little more basic. 

I need a "plodding idle" sound and a "somewhat less plodding working" sound for a small tractor or truck to be used in a small locomotive. 

ITT sound's diesel idles, then works, and then has a long gap when the 30 seconds worth of clip repeats. Not attractive. And, it doesn't solve the need for a rev up when the loco moves. 

I might get away with taking a Phoenix goose, turning everything off, and getting it stuck in first/second gear ... but it seems like kind of a waste. 

Any ideas? 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Matthew, 

Did you see the vid I just did for my rail tractor. I used an ITT sound helper diesel card and the gap is pretty short. 



Small Scale Railway has a couple of small diesels that may fit the bill too - http://www.smallscalerailway.com/01-02.html 

-Brian


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The ITT modules used to offer two sounds. Maybe they still do/can. 
Anyway, the industrial diesel used to also include a second sound. I called George Solvay of ITT and asked him if he could take the industrial diesel, rev it up about 500 RPM higher and record that as the second sound. He made the recording as we wer on the phone together and he actually let me hear what he was doing as he programmed the chip and together, we decided when the second sound seemed best. 
This went in my Accucraft goose. I also put a 12 volt relay in the goose that is tied into the motor voltage. Using a resistor in series with the relay, I can adjust the voltage at which it "kicks." I actually have this set at about 12 volts. (A 12 volt relay kicks way before it ever really reaches 12 volts. The resistor also protects the relay when the track voltage is higher than 12 volts.) 
So, as the goose cruises along, when the rails hit 12 volts, it sounds like the driver shifts gears. " 

Due to hysteresis, he don't downshift until the rails get under about 10 volts. 


BTW, there was no extra charge for the custom sound programming. Also, mine has no gaps in the sound except that whichever of the two sounds is playing will continue the duration of its 30 seconds before switching to the other sound even when the relay kicks. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif"


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, now that sounds more like it. Maybe I'll give the fellow a call and see if he can make something similar for me. Thanks! 

Additionally, it solves the mystery of where the old two sound version went... I knew I'd seen one SOMEPLACE... 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dallee make a small dismal sound called the Railbus. 
Along with Brandbright in the UK I use this for most smallish locos. 

You might also like to consider the Mylocosound modules made here in Australia. http://mylocosound.com/pages/mylocosoundhome.html


----------

